# New piggy owner



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

And just looking for some general advice.

Ive rescued a soon to be homeless long haired 1 year old boar from a neighbour. 
He's an outside GP and I'm struggling with the idea of insects in his cage! Any suggestions? Ive cleaned him out, and I am attempting to catch him to give him a bath and brush. 

I have read around feeding and general well being, and I dont want to scare him so letting him settle a bit first, but some newbie pointers would be great


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry don't know much about g-pigs but if you posted this in the Rodent Section you would probably get more of a response


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Really, you should do more research before getting a pet...

First of all, Guinea pigs are *very sociable* animals and should really have a companion. Please consider getting him neutered and pairing him with a female friend. 

I wouldn't really give the gpig a bath, he would not enjoy it and get cold (if he gets a bit of dirt on him, you can always use a damp cloth). Grooming is good. Just clean out it's poos and wees and change the bedding daily. Give the whole hutch a scrub once a week. They are VERY dirty, smelly things! 

Make sure that his diet is mainly made up of hay- gpigs need it to wear their continuously teeth down! Make sure he has good pellets (such as Excel or Science Selective) rather than muesli food. They also need vitamin C in their diet, so make sure you feed them some red peppers.

Anything else?  xx


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

Ive since joined a GP forum, and both yours and their advice has proved very helpful.

They are trying to see if there is a resuce near me that does 'piggie dating', to try and find him a friend.

He has lots of hay and I've done research into the veggies hes allowed and not allowed.

The bath has done him the world of good, his hair was matted and quite frankly his back end looked covered in pee with poo and other bits drieed into it.

Facebook 
A little photo of him


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to run a rescue

Cardiff Guinea Pig Rescue

A bath at this time of year in the heat will be fine and with some pigs they need it due to skin conditions, not the same as hamsters. Go to gorgeous guineas - they have such a fab selection of guinea shampoos and the like.

Boar dating it one option, as is neutering and placing with a female. if boar dating doesn't work i'd neuter. I have a long male come in to me and i am getting him neutered. if you have joined the main piggy forum alot of them dont agree with neutering - that's fine but for me and the rescues i did it worked beautifully. But it's not for everyone and if you can find him a friend without neutering even better.

If i can help let me know.

x


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

Is neutering a big operation? x


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Genie said:


> Is neutering a big operation? x


Not so much for the males.  I wouldn't neuter a female though. xx


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Genie said:


> I
> The bath has done him the world of good, his hair was matted and quite frankly his back end looked covered in pee with poo and other bits drieed into it.


Okay, if it was that bad, then that was a good idea.


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

He really was. Gave him a trim around his bum holey cause the tats wouldnt come out. Poor thing, had been a present for a little girl from an aunty, the parents had no say. Its not that the girl lost interest, she just didnt know how to look after a GP and the parents shouldve said no in the first place. 

Heading over to Rodents to post my picture


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you will find with long haired piggies it's easier to keep them trimmed at least so the hairs not touching the floor. I bet he feels like a whole new pig. Boys scent glads can leave a greasey patch so it might be worth washing that once in a while. 
I would also recommend not using wood shaving as their really bad for their respiratory system the more type of substrate you use the higher chance of having mites just hay at this time of year is fine and some straw when it gets cold. 
I have seen many boars turn up at the rescue where I vole teed because of fighting with other males even brothers. how big is the hutch you have? Is it big enough for 2. I would defiantly get him neutered and either another neutered boy or 2 girls as companions from a rescue centre. where a outs are u based? We might be able to direct you to a good rescue. It's also important to find a vet whos very experienced in neutering piggies


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Not sure why it's so bad to bath guinea pigs, I bath mine on a regular basis to stop grease building up on their coat and know many, many other piggy owners that do the same 


I think neutering is an individual thing, it can be quite high risk for piggies (unless you have a great rodent vet), I have a neutered boar living with 2 sows but it isn't a decision I made lightly. Neutering boars has no real effect on hormones all it does is stop the buck being able to reproduce.


I would definitely recommend finding a guinea pig rescue close to you so that you can discus getting him a friend, bonding boars is perfectly possible you just need to know how to bond and match the right boys together (where rescue is great cos he will have a few pigs to choose from )


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Not sure why it's so bad to bath guinea pigs, I bath mine on a regular basis to stop grease building up on their coat and know many, many other piggy owners that do the same


i bath mine too , they`ve never come to any harm , they love it:thumbup:


----------

